
Drop Out, Start Up - llambda
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/20/education/edlife/the-thiel-fellowship-aids-young-entrepreneurs-with-grants.html
======
rsanchez1
Wow, a kid who built a reactor at only 14 is the perfect candidate for Thiel's
program. I wonder how he managed it.

